# UV filter ???



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a UV filter to help out with green water but I would like to know, what are the negative side affects in using UV filter in a planted aquarium ??
Thank you 
for you help


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have heard it can kill beneficial bacteria but I also heard that was debatable, provided that there is little to no bacteria in the water column. I don't know if you have seen azfishkids 90g tank but he had a major green water problem and he got a UV filter...with a week it was clear. Just do a water change and up the co2.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

This topic comes up over and over, always starts debates too which is silly as it's well proven they work when sized correctly. 
Will not harm your cycle either. If you can afford the purchase it's a good tool to have.
This was the latest string that I know of.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...uld-uv-sterilizer-beneficial-shrimp-tank.html


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Go with a UV. I have used them with great success on salt and freshwater tanks. roud:


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I found on Ebay [Ebay Link Removed] Submersible 5W UV Sterilizer w/ Built-In Pump[/COLOR][/FONT][/URL] for $25 new I wounder if it works. The price is so low that I wounder if it is real??
I want to use it on 6g Fluval Edge to help with green water and some algae.
once more that you for all your input


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Any one ?? 
any more info please!!:icon_roll


----------



## gvfarns (Oct 4, 2010)

I bought an 8 watt sterilizer on ebay (no pump--$30) and attached it to the cheapest little water pump ever. It completely cleared up my green water, shockingly well, actually. It takes a couple of days for the dead algae to get out of the water but the result is crystal clear water (and a bunch of green slime in the filter).

I ran it for a long time without problems (a few hours a day on a timer). Later I disconnected it and the green water didn't come back, so I leave it off now.

The only potential problems I am aware of:

1. Some people say it can break down iron fertilizers into a form not easily available to plants, so they don't recommend using it within a day or so of dosing iron.

2. It can break down flourish excel, if you use this. You shouldn't use it within a day of dosing flourish if you can avoid it.

3. Depending on how you set it up, it may add another unsightly tube or powerhead. But of course it's less unsightly than green water is.

If I got mine for $30, then $25 doesn't sound unreasonable for yours.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I would only use it to clear the problem and take it. The only problem I am seeing the price looks to good to be true 
and if I buy it I want it to work


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

The science behind a UV filter is not new or expensive technology. They also make quite small UV bulbs, that are plenty intense for killing things in close proximity. 

Three of the main factors with how effective a UV is, are contact/exposure time, intensity, and period of use. 

If you only use it once a week to kill single cell algae, the odds of it preventing disease or parasites is slim. If you use it every day, you may have fertilizer issues (apparently- I'm not sure how well backed that is)

If you have a lower intensity bulb, you need higher contact time (or a smaller volume of water to sterilize). Typically, this is increased by slowing the flow rate. 

I really don't see any reason why this option you found wouldn't work.

I also don't see any reason why most are ~150 dollars....except that we pay it.

If you don't mind, post a link of the one you found.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

all4funwfish said:


> If you don't mind, post a link of the one you found.


PM the link if you want to provide it :smile:


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

It is on Ebay so I cant post a link. 
It is under: Aquarium Submersible 5W UV Sterilizer w/ Built-In Pump
The seller is: *easyforuse* 
the price is: $24.80
Thank you guys.


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

gvfarns said:


> 2. It can break down flourish excel, if you use this. You shouldn't use it within a day of dosing flourish if you can avoid it.


Bah! No wonder I'm getting green hair on my java! Been leaving it on the whole time. Thanks for the tip. 

(reaching into power cord spaghetti behind tank)


----------

